# Interesting tattoo



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A man has a Â£50 note tattooed on his man-hood. His wife asks "why have you done that?". The husband replies "For 1, I like to see my money grow. 2, I like to play with my money. 3, I like having money in my hand and last but not least, next time you want to blow Â£50, you can stay at home to do it!"

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Tut Tut Hev :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I am off for a tattoo


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Best stick with a Â£5 to be safe Andy :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: :lol: I am off for a tattoo of a pie


 :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> A man has a Â£50 note tattooed on his man-hood. His wife asks "why have you done that?". The husband replies "For 1, I like to see my money grow. 2, I like to play with my money. 3, I like having money in my hand and last but not least, next time you want to blow Â£50, you can stay at home to do it!"
> 
> Hev x


This new company that you are keeping is corrupting you :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: I am off for a tattoo of a pie
> ...


 :lol: now theres an idear :idea:


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

He he he very good!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A man has a Â£50 note tattooed on his man-hood. His wife asks "why have you done that?". The husband replies "For 1, I like to see my money grow. 2, I like to play with my money. 3, I like having money in my hand and last but not least, next time you want to blow Â£50, you can stay at home to do it!"
> ...


 :twisted: :twisted: 

Hev x


----------

